# Puppy Party! You ready???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: It's just a week from this Saturday!!!! :chili:


For those of you who are driving here......my shutters aren't teal anymore, now they are a dark rasperry color. 











So, are we going to "out do" last year's photo????









Not everyone has said what they're bringing, but I'm sure we'll have plenty off food. If you've decided, let me know. :thumbsup:

And we have tent canopys this year for more shade on the deck :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you guys are going to have so much fun!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!! I'm so excited for Michelle's party in August!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I hope it's wonderful!! Can't wait for pics! Enjoy!!:chili::chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, I envy you so much! I am sure the party will be WONDERFUL this year.:chili: It looks like so much fun. I hope everyone that attends knows how much work and love you put into this each year!! :chili:You are just the BEST hostess there is!!!:chili: Have a great time and take lots of pictures to share with us~~~


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The party will be just wonderful!!! Wish I could attend! What a lovely house Pat!! Can't wait to hear about it and see lots of pics!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaah! I want to come!!!!!! Pat, your raspberry-hue shutters look great! Have a great time, all! Obi and I wish we could be there partying it up too


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AHHH I sooo wish I could be there again this year!! Pat, I just LOVE your house...I could stay out on your deck aaaall day. Looking forward to lots of pictures and hearing all about this year's awesome puppy party!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Pat, I sooo envy all those able to attend your wonderful party, and look forward to all the photos!
One of these times I hope to make it....might be in a wheelchair but I will make it!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope you all have a great time!! I love your shutters Pat! I recently painted my front door a color called "La Fonda Geranium" - I just love cheerful fun colors! The raspberry looks great! Looking forward to pics from the party!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're ready, willing and able to PAR-TAY, Pat arty:artytime: :chili::chili::chili: I'm so glad you'll have the tents considering the heat we had these past few days. I can't wait. You are definitely the hostess with the mostest!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh you guys are going to have so much fun!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!! I'm so excited for Michelle's party in August!!!! Can't wait!


Sounds like we're getting these regional get togethers going!! :aktion033: Woohoo!!! Pretty soon we'll all have met each other :thumbsup:



aprilb said:


> Oh, I hope it's wonderful!! Can't wait for pics! Enjoy!!:chili::chili:


LOL, April....watch what you wish for! :w00t: I have a feeling we will be bombarding SM with pictures!!! :innocent::aktion033:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Pat, I envy you so much! I am sure the party will be WONDERFUL this year.:chili: It looks like so much fun. I hope everyone that attends knows how much work and love you put into this each year!! :chili:You are just the BEST hostess there is!!!:chili: Have a great time and take lots of pictures to share with us~~~


One of these years I'm gonna get you up here.....yep....one of these years........:innocent:. You and your hubby and girls have a guest room right here....:thumbsup:



lmillette said:


> The party will be just wonderful!!! Wish I could attend! What a lovely house Pat!! Can't wait to hear about it and see lots of pics!!


Pictures will start appearing soon after the party....and for a good week later also :blush::HistericalSmiley:



hoaloha said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaah! I want to come!!!!!! Pat, your raspberry-hue shutters look great! Have a great time, all! Obi and I wish we could be there partying it up too


Maybe you could come next year. OR....maybe we can all meet in Orlando at the nationals!!!! 



Bailey&Me said:


> AHHH I sooo wish I could be there again this year!! Pat, I just LOVE your house...I could stay out on your deck aaaall day. Looking forward to lots of pictures and hearing all about this year's awesome puppy party!


Darn you Nida! You just had to move further away!!! :angry: Now we're not going to see Bailey ....or his twin Milo!!! Jill's not making the trip either....it's just too far.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Pat, I sooo envy all those able to attend your wonderful party, and look forward to all the photos!
> One of these times I hope to make it....might be in a wheelchair but I will make it!! :HistericalSmiley:


I'd love it if you could make it here sometime!!!! Make a little vacation out of it! :thumbsup:



babycake7 said:


> I hope you all have a great time!! I love your shutters Pat! I recently painted my front door a color called "La Fonda Geranium" - I just love cheerful fun colors! The raspberry looks great! Looking forward to pics from the party!


Thank you! I love color too. My house is small, but I love it here so much. 



Snowbody said:


> We're ready, willing and able to PAR-TAY, Pat arty:artytime: I'm so glad you'll have the tents considering the heat we had these past few days. I can't wait. You are definitely the hostess with the mostest!!! :thumbsup:


 
Sue, I am so ready to Paw-TAY!!!! :chili: Let's start early!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - do you have a number for people and pups? Just thinking as far as how much food to make.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know you ladies will have a blast! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm counting the days,Pat. Can't wait!! We definitely should do a group pic. I was also wondering how many are coming this year.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not WAIT for June 9th!!!! Pat do you have a list of what people are bringing so I know what to bring


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just put up another thread with the people and who's bringing what....


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We are so ready for our roadtrip & look forward to meeting everyone! We'll be there Thurs am to explore the area & hopefully get some beachtime.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So excited to see the upcoming photos Pat, and be sure that names are included for the people and pups!!!!!!!
I don't have to say "have a blast"! Hoping for great weather for you and just a reminder to give your neighbors a good bottle of wine & earplugs beforehand!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> So excited to see the upcoming photos Pat, and be sure that names are included for the people and pups!!!!!!!
> I don't have to say "have a blast"! Hoping for great weather for you and just a reminder to give your neighbors a good bottle of wine & earplugs beforehand!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
Sandi, you would be surprised at how quiet the dogs actually are....:innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Sandi, you would be surprised at how quiet the dogs actually are....:innocent:


The dogs actually were fairly quiet last year. The human guests . . . well . . . that's another story :HistericalSmiley:!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> The dogs actually were fairly quiet last year. The human guests . . . well . . . that's another story :HistericalSmiley:!


Maggie - like Vegas, *what happens at Pat's, stays at Pat's*. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Maggie - like Vegas, *what happens at Pat's, stays at Pat's*. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
....and that goes for everyday...not just puppy partys....:innocent:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope you all have a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope all have a great time, i know they will! get lots of pics!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Sandi, you would be surprised at how quiet the dogs actually are....:innocent:


That is only because my little chimp Lisi wasn't there!!!!!!!! Bring your ear plugs to HH Pat---ya' gonna' need um!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This time tomorrow I am on my way to Ontario, and then onto Pat's next Friday!!!! 
Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:ONE WEEK TO GO:cheer:


----------

